# Male or female Dario Dario



## Jasper2000 (4 mo ago)

Can someone tell me if I have a male or female Dario Dario? I had 2 Dario dario's, I thought 2 males. One was brightly colored and this is the other one. The obvious male died 2 weeks ago, but this little guy has still no color. I know there are only a few female Dario dario's sold, so it is probably a male I guess. Although it really looks like a female to me. 
Hope someone can help me out!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks female to me, but it can change colors with right foods.


----------



## Jasper2000 (4 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Looks female to me, but it can change colors with right foods.


Yes, I give them special food to increase their redness. At least that states the shop haha


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Start feeding frozen brine shrimp, blood worms and bug bites.


----------

